# A full blackout or just lights off for a "soft" blackout



## Bertie (21 Oct 2013)

Hi all,
I have just had another very close look at my algae. What I thought was a type of GSA appears to be a diatom.

On rocks it is easily wiped off using just my hands but on leaves it is a bit more stubborn, but I can remove it, whereas previously I could not budge it.

I did reduce my lighting back down to one T5 45w tube at 6hrs per day, although it probably has not been reduced for long enough to have an affect.

I switched to a 2,000lph APS filter two weeks ago and I am now using a 65mm Bazooka for CO2 diffusion and  ph is dropping by about .6 /.7 of ph .

Now as this is a repetitive pattern, is it worthwhile to do a full blackout for 3/4days (indeed does a blackout work) or a soft (just lights switched off) for may be 5 days. Followed by a large WC.

If it does work is this likely to mean having to change my lights or just working with one tube for a couple of months?


----------



## Yo-han (21 Oct 2013)

I've very good experiences with a 3 day full blackout. Not sure about the 'soft' blackout. I think your plants will take a longer beating while at the same time the ambient light might be enough to keep the algae alive.


----------



## Bertie (21 Oct 2013)

Yo-han said:


> I've very good experiences with a 3 day full blackout. Not sure about the 'soft' blackout. I think your plants will take a longer beating while at the same time the ambient light might be enough to keep the algae alive.


 
Thanks Yo-han...gives me a bit to think about and in the meantime I will get some blankets etc for if I decide on the blackout...I am to be honest concerned that it will come back just as quick if I do not change whatever may be causing it.


----------



## Yo-han (21 Oct 2013)

True! And don't forget to aerate during the BO!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (21 Oct 2013)

If lights are Off I'm assuming you shut down the co2 too?


----------



## Bertie (21 Oct 2013)

kirk said:


> If lights are Off I'm assuming you shut down the co2 too?


 
Well I have just started my blackout and have turned co2 off,no lights of course and no Ferts. If there is not light I am assuming that the plants will not need food or co2. I will not feed the fish either, so there is no fear of letting any light in.


----------



## Yo-han (21 Oct 2013)

kirk said:


> If lights are Off I'm assuming you shut down the co2 too?


 

Yes, CO2 is produced by bacteria and fish already and nothing really needing it so good to turn it off. Aeration is the most important factor, otherwise you'll uncover your tank after 2 days because of the smell of death fish, because you fish and bacteria use oxygen and without NO2 is produced and fish die even faster with the low oxygen.


----------



## Bertie (24 Oct 2013)

Well I have uncovered the tank and done a large water change.......mmmmm,I don't know what I expected to be honest. Some of the algae has gone but there is still quite a bit that appears to be still there. A few odd leaves floating around and some of the plants looking a bit pale but I expect them to perk up when they get some ferts and light. I will have to see how it all pans out. I do not think I will do a blackout again as it appears not to have done too much.


----------



## foxfish (24 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to seeing what you get up too next Bert.


----------



## Yo-han (24 Oct 2013)

It is weakened now, so any other treatment like H2O2, excel would hit it way harder than normal!


----------



## Bertie (24 Oct 2013)

Yo-han said:


> It is weakened now, so any other treatment like H2O2, excel would hit it way harder than normal!


 
Have not got any hydrogen peroxide so will increase my Liquid Carbon tomorrow...I did dose 5ml this morning (3ml is normal) and will up it again tomorrow.
If I was to get some 3% Hydrogen Peroxide would I need to dilute it before spot treating?


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Oct 2013)

Hi bertie
Use the liquid carbon to spot treat.

In this 35l tank I dose 2.5ml lc daily, which is about 3.5x recommended dose. I get a little bit of bba now and then but mainly on the equipment and I spot treat every time i see it. 




Anymore than 3.5x dose and fish and shrimp start behaving strangely.


----------



## Bertie (24 Oct 2013)

Hi Big clown, I will increase  then...I have been treating with 5ml daily but will up it tomorrow, and keep a close eye on everything!


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Oct 2013)

Sounds like a good plan. Keep an eye on your fish for a few hours after. When the dose is too high my fish are on the bottom and the shrimp are hanging at the surface but this only seems to last 1-2hours after dosing
Andy


----------

